# Pet therapy: Man's best friend as healer



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 12, 2012)

*Pet therapy: Man's best friend as healer*
By Mayo Clinic staff
Retrieved September 12, 2012

_Animal-assisted therapy can help healing and lessen depression and fatigue._ 


_Jack is a miniature pinscher and service dog at Mayo Clinic_ 

  Is medicine going to the dogs? Yes, but in a good way. Pet therapy is  gaining fans in health care and beyond. Find out what's behind this  growing trend.  

*What is pet therapy?* 
Pet therapy is a broad term that includes animal-assisted therapy and  other animal-assisted activities. Animal-assisted therapy is a growing  field that uses dogs or other animals to help people recover from or  better cope with health problems, such as heart disease, cancer and  mental health disorders.  

Animal-assisted activities, on the other hand, have a more general  purpose, such as providing comfort and enjoyment for nursing home  residents.  

*How does animal-assisted therapy work?* 
Imagine you're in the hospital. Your doctor mentions the hospital's  animal-assisted therapy program and asks if you'd be interested. You say  yes, and your doctor arranges for someone to tell you more about the  program. Soon after that, an assistance dog and its handler visit your  hospital room. They stay for 10 or 15 minutes. You're invited to pet the  dog and ask the handler questions.  

  After the visit, you realize you're smiling. And you feel a little less  tired and a bit more optimistic. You can't wait to tell your family all  about that charming canine. In fact, you're already looking forward to  the dog's next visit.  

*Who can benefit from animal-assisted therapy?* 
Animal-assisted therapy can significantly reduce pain, anxiety,  depression and fatigue in people with a range of health problems:  


Children having dental procedures 
People receiving cancer treatment 
People in long-term care facilities 
People hospitalized with chronic heart failure 
Veterans with post-traumatic stress disorder 
 And it's not only the ill person who reaps the benefits. Family members  and friends who sit in on animal visits say they feel better, too.  

  Pet therapy is also being used in nonmedical settings, such as  universities and community programs, to help people deal with anxiety  and stress.  

*Does pet therapy have risks?* 
The biggest concern, particularly in hospitals, is safety and  sanitation. Most hospitals and other facilities that use pet therapy  have stringent rules to ensure that the animals are clean, vaccinated,  well trained and screened for appropriate behavior.  

  It's also important to note the Centers for Disease Control and  Prevention has never received a report of infection from animal-assisted  therapy.  

*Animal-assisted therapy in action* 
Jack, known as Dr. Jack by his colleagues, is a miniature pinscher and  the first facility-based assistance dog (service dog) to join Mayo  Clinic's team in Rochester, Minn. A fully credentialed service dog, Jack  has worked at Mayo Clinic since 2002.  

  Jack spends time with patients helping them work toward their recovery  goals. For example, Jack and his trainer worked with a 5-year-old girl  recovering from spinal surgery. Jack helped her relearn how to walk,  taking a step backward each time she took a step forward. She also gave  Jack a "checkup" each morning, which helped keep her moving. Eventually,  she took Jack for walks with the help of a walker.  

  In addition to Jack, more than a dozen certified therapy dogs are part  of Mayo Clinic's Caring Canines program. They make regular visits to  various hospital departments and even make special visits on request.  

*References
* 

DeCourcey M, et al. Animal-assisted therapy: Evaluation and  implementation of a complementary therapy to improve the psychological  and physiological health of critically ill patients. Dimensions of  Critical Care Nursing. 2010;29:211. 
Cangelosi PR, et al. Walking for therapy with man's best friend.  Journal of Psychosocial Nursing and Mental Health Services. 2010;48:19. 
Walsh F. Human-animal bonds I: The relational significance of companion animals. Family Process. 2009;48:462. 
Friesen L. Exploring animal-assisted programs with children in  school and therapeutic contexts. Early Childhood Education Journal.  2009;37:261. 
Barker SB, et al. The benefits of human-companion animal  interaction: A review. Journal of Veterinary Medical Education.  2008;35:487. 
Jack the dog at your service. In the Loop (blog). Mayo Clinic,  Rochester, Minn. April 22, 2010. http://idealab.mayo.edu/intheloop/2010/04/22/meet-the-real-jack-the-service-dog  Accessed July 2, 2012. 
Dr. Jack will see you now. MayoClinic. Dr. Jack will see you now. Accessed June 11, 2012. 
Adamle KN, et al. Evaluating college student interest in pet therapy. Journal of American College Health. 2009;57:545. 
Matuszek S. Animal-facilitated therapy in various patient  populations: Systematic literature review. Holistic Nursing Practice.  2010;24:187. 
Marcus DA. Complementary medicine in cancer care: Adding a therapy  dog to the team. Current Pain and Headache Reports. In press. Accessed  July 2, 2012. 
Marcus DA, et al. Animal-assisted therapy at an outpatient pain management clinic. Pain Medicine. 2012;13:45. 
What is a therapy dog? American Kennel Club. American Kennel Club - AKC Therapy Dog? Program. Accessed June 25, 2012. 
Theimer SM (expert opinion). Mayo Clinic, Rochester, Minn. May 10, 2012.


----------

